

Twitter is building own data center to beach the fail whale - cwan
http://gigaom.com/2010/07/21/twitter-to-build-data-center-to-beach-the-fail-whale/

======
chopsueyar
That is a lot of physical infrastructure for a company with little revenue and
a single business offering.

